# Briefs Anyone?.?.?.



## BrotherIron (May 1, 2020)

I must admit in my younger years, my old coaches would tell me even being a raw lifter... I should wear some supportive gear to add years/ mileage to my training.  I laughed it off and never listened.  Fast forward almost 10 years and now I'm paying the price.   

I never stopped lifting but in time I would wear a pair of briefs my old coach gave me as well as power pants.  Getting back after it, I'm contemplating something less restictive than briefs and also what I have fitted me when I was 275's and now sitting at 245's they don't fit.  I want some compression but not as much as briefs so I'm thinking about buying Spud Inc's gateway briefs.  I've talked to a few people and these "briefs" use the same material as knee sleeves so they provide a little compression but they stretch unlike actual briefs.  They're also not as restrictive so there should be literally zero learning curve with them.  

I wanted to see what my fellow lifters are doing....  I figure if I'll use them on my semi heavy and heavy days to give my hips some relief.


----------



## ATLRigger (May 1, 2020)

I also need a source for booty shorts


----------



## Metalhead1 (May 1, 2020)

I use inzer predators. If you just want support, you could get a size bigger than what you actuslly measure. They will give support in the groin, but not much for stopping power or rebound. 

Also, look at single ply briefs. Again, if yoy geta size bigger it won't give much of the stopping power or rebound, but compression should be enough.

I got a pair of power pants, and i have zero use for them.


----------



## BrotherIron (May 1, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> I use inzer predators. If you just want support, you could get a size bigger than what you actuslly measure. They will give support in the groin, but not much for stopping power or rebound.
> 
> Also, look at single ply briefs. Again, if yoy geta size bigger it won't give much of the stopping power or rebound, but compression should be enough.
> 
> I got a pair of power pants, and i have zero use for them.



Yeah. I'm not a fan of the power pants... it was a good break ya into the idea gear.  My old coach gave me a pair of single ply briefs that I still have.  Maybe I'll break them out.  I was digging around yesterday and found them.  I was 40lbs heavier when I wore them so I wonder if they're more than size to big.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 1, 2020)

i have never had any of those.. im not a power lifter though .has anyone tried  coppertone compression wear?


----------



## Metalhead1 (May 1, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> Yeah. I'm not a fan of the power pants... it was a good break ya into the idea gear.  My old coach gave me a pair of single ply briefs that I still have.  Maybe I'll break them out.  I was digging around yesterday and found them.  I was 40lbs heavier when I wore them so I wonder if they're more than size to big.



If anything, just have them taken in an inch or so each side if they're too loose.

If you can slide them on without any trouble, or bar rolling, i would have them taken in a little at least. Just for the support in the groin.


----------



## BrotherIron (May 1, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> If anything, just have them taken in an inch or so each side if they're too loose.
> 
> If you can slide them on without any trouble, or bar rolling, i would have them taken in a little at least. Just for the support in the groin.



I just tried them on and they slid on easily so they wouldn't be any help at all.  Then the question is where to take them to have them taken in?


----------



## BrotherIron (May 1, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> i have never had any of those.. im not a power lifter though .has anyone tried  coppertone compression wear?



Are you wondering about sleeves or compression shorts?  If you're thinking about just keeping things warm but not tight, I'd suggest a neoprene compression short and then add a topical ointment with capsacin.


----------



## Metalhead1 (May 1, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> I just tried them on and they slid on easily so they wouldn't be any help at all.  Then the question is where to take them to have them taken in?



Any upholstery shop that deals with strong material like leather. They'll need to use 100% nylon or equivalent


----------

